# My Other Career



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

They say everybody has at least one book in them. My story started a little over 30 years ago the first time I ran the barrels in Black Mountain, Co.

In March, 2017, I really started getting serious about writing this. Today, UPS delivered the first copy. It will be available on Amazon and Kindle in a few days.









Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Glad they didn't use you for the cover Ralph, much more pleasing....good luck, will check it out, congrats!


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

looking forward to reading it!


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

That's pretty cool Ralph.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Boy Ralph, I didn't know you were so good looking!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Good for you Ralph Moses. I know it makes you feel good inside. I hope your book helps many young riders out there for many years to come.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

BWfarms said:


> Boy Ralph, I didn't know you were so good looking!


I'm not--that's why I used a picture of a young lady.

Ralph


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> I'm not--that's why I used a picture of a young lady.
> 
> Ralph


You are a marketing guru.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Wow. That's really impressive.

I feel like I've done something big when I get a letter-to-the-editor published in the local newspaper.


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

Good for you Ralph!!


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Congratulations Ralph


----------

